# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  دانلود فریم ورک لاراول

## bety ahmadpour

سلام خدمت همه ی عزیزان برنامه نویس 
یه سوال این درسته که مطلوب ترین فریم ورک پی اچ پی لاراول است ؟ :متفکر: 
دوم اینکه ادرس یه سایت اینترنتی رو بدهید که من بتونم به طور رایگان دانلودش کنم :لبخند گشاده!:  من هر جا می گردم پیداش نمی کنم  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## tuytoosh

سلام ، نخیر درست نیست و بستگی داره منظورتون از مطلوب چی باشه. برای دانلود هم میتونید از https://github.com/laravel/laravel دانلودش کنید.

----------


## hamedarian2009

تو این لینک نحوه نصبش رو توضیح دادم https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post2200854

بستگی داره چه انتظاری از فریمورک داشته باشید هر فریمورکی مزایا و معایب خودش رو داره و هر مزیتی ممکنه باعث یک عیب هم در فریمورک شود مثلا کد زیبا و خوانایی برنامه باعث پایین اومدن perfomance فریمورک بشه و ...
ولی به طور کلی فریمورک لاراول یکی از بهترین فریمورک های PHP هست و جوابگوی نیاز اکثر پروژه های ما هست و با اختلاف زیادی نسبت به سایر فریمورکها دارای Community بیشتر هست 

پ .ن. توی انتخاب های برابر بین چند ابزار همیشه Community بیشتر باعث انتخاب بک ابزار میتونه باشه

----------


## behzadamin12

سلام دوست عزیز الان که زمان زیادی میگذره و با *لاراول* آشنا شدی فک کنم بهتره نکته های جدید ازش یاد بگیری

----------

